# My 300L (80 Gallon) Malawi Dream



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

This is my Malawi Biotope, just set it up a week ago.

Specification:
Tank Size: 120x50x50Cm / 48x20x20Inches
Volume: 300L / 80 Gallons
Lighting: AquaZonic 2x54W
Filtration: 2x EHEIM 2217 dan 1x Resun EF-1200U (for UV and Surface Skimmer)
Substrate: ADA La Plata Sand




























Hope you like it...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Would like it even more with a black background to hide the in/output. Love the rock placement and clean look.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree, the rock placement is real nice aswell as the crystal clean look. What is your stock?


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, I agree black background make the fish color pop up.
Thanks you like the rock placement, as I get them for free from my backyard and some friends' house backyard. 

I currently have: 
Labidochromis Caeruleus (Small) 4
Labidochromis Caeruleus 5
Pseudotropheus Lombardoi (Kenyi) 6
Nimbochromis Venustus 2
Melanochromis Auratus 3
Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt Zebra Small) 4
Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt Zebra) 1
Pseudotropheus Zebra (Albino Zebra) 2


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Get rid of the aratus, kenyi and the Venustus.

Black background and black filter tubing will help a lot.
.


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Bowfront said:


> Get rid of the aratus, kenyi and the Venustus.
> 
> Black background and black filter tubing will help a lot.
> .


Why? Is it too aggresive?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Venustus get very large, I think 10-12". This is too big for your tank. Auratus and kenyi will most likely become very aggressive and possibly go on a killing spree when they start to mature and reach adult hood. I have had kenyi and experienced the aggression, but I have only heard a lot about auratus although I have never kept them.


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, I think I could have venustus for at least 1 year in my tank then move them to the bigger one. And about kenyi, I'm still uncertain, though the seller said, they were Lombardoi, but my friends told me that they were actually Psuedotropheus Vuscus. He said that Lombardoi didn't have as much vertikal line as Vuscus. Can someone here explain more about it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never heard of Vuscus. Lombardoi is the proper name for kenyi.

In a 48" tank I would have 4 species that mature at or under 6". That leaves out the venustus.

I would not combine Metriaclima species (lombardoi, callainos, zebra), I'd choose the callainos.

I would not combine lombardoi and caeruleus (both males are yellow).

The labs, the callainos and two more species stocked 1m:4f of each.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Folks gave you advice on stocking. Just wanted to compliment you on the very clean, natural and modern looking tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Love the rocks and the arrangement of them.


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for all your advices and compliments... I would consider moving lombardoi to another aquarium.

Today I found out there is a store that sells Aulonocara Baenschi, Jacobfreibergi, and Stuartgranti. The color is very attractive, I'm very interested to buy it. 
May I... ? Please...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Adding peacock cichlids(aulonocara) into a 4' tank that's already established with some of the most aggressive mbuna is a poor decision. The peacocks are very timid compared to the rambunctious nature of mbuna. They will not show their color, hide, and will most likely be killed. That is if they don't develop a stress induced illness first and infect your tank.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the clean look. Good Job! Who makes the tank?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

How thick is the glass?
Also, I am wondering if there is a brace of some sort, but I do not see one.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

really nice looking tank! great rock placement, very natural rather than staged. I would second the black back ground and black tubing moved to the back wall to make more invisible. I've used Krylon Fusion paint, can or spray. Hard as nails and can be submerged. Or just get black tubing! Agree with recommendations on not mixing the mbuna and peacocks and also have concerns about the mbuna you already have.


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Adding peacock cichlids(aulonocara) into a 4' tank that's already established with some of the most aggressive mbuna is a poor decision. The peacocks are very timid compared to the rambunctious nature of mbuna. They will not show their color, hide, and will most likely be killed. That is if they don't develop a stress induced illness first and infect your tank.


Ok Thanks for your advice, I'll take out the Kenyi, Auratus, and Venustus before adding some aulonocara. 



Woundedyak said:


> Love the clean look. Good Job! Who makes the tank?


Thanks.., the tank is made by one talented tank maker in Jakarta. He is one of the best tank maker in my country. 



Michael_S said:


> How thick is the glass?
> Also, I am wondering if there is a brace of some sort, but I do not see one.


The Glass is 12mm, and yes it's rimless/braceless.



chiroken said:


> really nice looking tank! great rock placement, very natural rather than staged. I would second the black back ground and black tubing moved to the back wall to make more invisible. I've used Krylon Fusion paint, can or spray. Hard as nails and can be submerged. Or just get black tubing! Agree with recommendations on not mixing the mbuna and peacocks and also have concerns about the mbuna you already have.


I'll try black sticker on the background. Thanks for your compliment.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Ok Thanks for your advice, I'll take out the Kenyi, Auratus, and Venustus before adding some aulonocara.


If you're adding peacocks then take out everything but your L. Caeruleus.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I Also Don't See Any Top/Cover On The Tank. You Should Ask The Guy Who Made Your Tank If He Can Fabricate A Cover For It If You Do Not Already Have One - It Will Help Slow The Loss Of Water Due To Evaporation And The Loss Of Fish Due To Jumping! They Will Occasionally Jump Out - Even With A Good Top On Each Of My Tanks, I Still Find A Fish That Has Managed To Jump Out Every Once In A While.

I Really Like Your Rock Work, Too. I Also Think You Should Either Stick With All Mbuna Or All Peacocks Instead Of Mixing Them.


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, they jump out 3 times, but only when the light off, when it's dark. I make a acrylic cover, and cover it only at night, it's work nicely!

I did a total rescape yesterday for about 15 hours, from 06.00 until 21.00 and use about 100Kg of Serpentine Stone!


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Top cover that I made from 3mm acrylic, it consist of 2 pieces left and right. I only put the top cover at night, when the fish tend to jump out.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Love the new look. Why not just keep the top cover on all the time?


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

I only put the top covers at night because they will be foggy and effect the lighting, besides It look nicer without them.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

LOVE, LOVE the serpentine rocks. Can you send some to New Jersey USA. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

ctantra said:


> I only put the top covers at night because they will be foggy and effect the lighting, besides It look nicer without them.


My fish like to jump out thus I keep the covers on 24/7.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Tank looks great, I found some of that serpentine rock at the local landscaping place, when I saw it I though oh man I gotta get some of that. Grabbed quite a bit of it went back a month later and it was all gone..  I am hoping this summer they may get some more in, will see. Nice job on the tank though looks really good!


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> LOVE, LOVE the serpentine rocks. Can you send some to New Jersey USA. Thanks.


Thanks..., well how about if we do a barter, I'll send Serpentine and you send Texas Holey Rock. :lol: :lol:



DJRansome said:


> My fish like to jump out thus I keep the covers on 24/7.


My fish never jump out when the light is on though, at least it never happened before. 



JimA said:


> Tank looks great, I found some of that serpentine rock at the local landscaping place, when I saw it I though oh man I gotta get some of that. Grabbed quite a bit of it went back a month later and it was all gone..  I am hoping this summer they may get some more in, will see. Nice job on the tank though looks really good!


Serpentine Rock is one of popular rock here in Indonesia. It can be found in East Kalimantan, the price here is around US$1.2 per Kg, much cheaper than seiryu stone that I like it too. Anyway, thanks for your compliments.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

You did a really nice job fabricating that cover - it looks like it fits perfectly. I also like the serpentine rock. Never heard of it before, but it looks similar to some of the granite we get around here and that I have in my tanks. Your use of many different sizes of stones, from very large to very small, gives it a nice natural look. I'm sure the fish love it!


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

I made the cover pattern in coreldraw and give the file to acrylic shop cut it with laser cutting machine. It cost about $18 for both left and right, not bad at all.

Yeah... the fish prefer this setup, as it has so many tunnels and caves to play with.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

ctantra said:


> NJmomie said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE, LOVE the serpentine rocks. Can you send some to New Jersey USA. Thanks.
> ...


Would love to do the trade except I live NOWHERE near Texas.


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

This morning I went to LFS and bought T5 54watt Blue to replace one of my 2x 54Watt Aquazonic Lamp. 
I'm very satisfied with the result..., not to say better than LED 










Future update:
- DIY using 4x24watt High Power LED (White, Cool White, and Royal Blue)
- Black background


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Update 30-12-2013 - Black Background



















Enjoy!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice improvement.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Am I the only one seeing a Holding Kenyi in the last picture. The one in between the two labs? Just thought I'd add that


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice improvement.


Wow... Thanks. I'm still not satisfied with the stock, that's all I can get here in Indonesia. There is no Acei, there is no Hongi, nor the Red Zebra. 



AfricanLove said:


> Am I the only one seeing a Holding Kenyi in the last picture. The one in between the two labs? Just thought I'd add that


Is she? Really?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I think she is, she looks to be holding in both pictures. Maybe a close can confirm it.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't see a male though....


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

That tank is insanely clear!


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Here the close up of the Kenyi..., It seems she is holding, but how can I confirm it, I don't see babies in her mouth though?
But I saw she was chewing something in her mouth.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

She looks to be holding. They look like they are chewing but they are basically tumbling the eggs around. The black background makes the tank complete. I really love your rock work.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

ctantra said:


> Here the close up of the Kenyi..., It seems she is holding, but how can I confirm it, I don't see babies in her mouth though?
> But I saw she was chewing something in her mouth.


Eventually you will see litle black dots in here mouth, Those will be the fry's eyes, Just give it 3-4 weeks


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

You will see their eyes around day 12. Right now they should be yellowish eggs.
Do you have a male kenyi in the tank?


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> She looks to be holding. They look like they are chewing but they are basically tumbling the eggs around. The black background makes the tank complete. I really love your rock work.


Yes, I understand now, first time having fish holding. 

Thanks..., you love my rock work. Even fish also really enjoy the cave and tunnel, they swim in and out, and at night most of them have their own cave.



AfricanLove said:


> Eventually you will see litle black dots in here mouth, Those will be the fry's eyes, Just give it 3-4 weeks


Ooo... can't wait to see it myself.



Michael_S said:


> You will see their eyes around day 12. Right now they should be yellowish eggs.
> Do you have a male kenyi in the tank?


Yes, I think I have 2 male kenyi, one is yellow/golden and one still have a light blue/purple color.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds awesome! Great looking tank. Wish I could get my tank that clear and sleek look.


----------



## iFoundNemo (Dec 31, 2013)

This is amazing!! SO jealous!


----------



## iFoundNemo (Dec 31, 2013)

This is amazing!! SO jealous!


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Michael_S said:


> Sounds awesome! Great looking tank. Wish I could get my tank that clear and sleek look.


Thanks... To maintain that clear, I do the water change about 20-25% every other day, as I find WC is very easy, near the sink and RO unit. My tap water is extremely hard, so I mix it with RO water though.



iFoundNemo said:


> This is amazing!! SO jealous!


Thanks, you like my tank.


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Installed 6000L/Hour wave maker, fish really enjoy it... Besides it helps move the waste to filter inlet and minimize siphoning job.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice, how is your holding kenyi doing?


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Michael,

After 2 days the kenyi didn't seem to hold anymore. I don't understand..., can you please help to explain what was happened?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

It is possible that she swallowed her eggs either because she was stressed or she is just new to the whole thing.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

You have any obvious talent for aquascaping. Your rock arrangement is beautiful. :thumb:


----------



## ctantra (Nov 12, 2013)

AfricanLove said:


> It is possible that she swallowed her eggs either because she was stressed or she is just new to the whole thing.


oic... thanks for nice explanation.



Chester B said:


> You have any obvious talent for aquascaping. Your rock arrangement is beautiful. :thumb:


Thanks Chester. There are a lot of rocks to choose from, there are 135kg and I use only 100Kg, that's also make the job easier.


----------

